# 4 month old kitten with really foul breath and gas



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

My 4 month old Rascal has been having some really bad breath and gas. I have 6 cats in total and they've all been eating the same food. I couldn't keep the kitten food away from the older cats or Rascal away from the Natural Balance Venison and Peas. I was told that it was a good food for all of them so not to worry. They each get half a pouch of Whiskas Ocean Whitefish and Tuna in the morning..it's not a lot. I'm trying to wean them off of it. What could be causing this foul smell in Rascal? He is losing his kitten teeth right now.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

When my cat was 4 months, she passes gas a lot and it stinks! I changed her food and it's less often now but she still does it once in a while.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Some parasites can cause wicked gas also. So you may want to get her checked if you haven't.


----------



## dayzduke (Mar 18, 2005)

I have always heard that male cats pass gas more than females. I don't know if its true, but I have a male cat and he sure can clear a room!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Tuxie did have tapeworms and she doesn't have it anymore. Maybe that was another cause of the gas.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah Stix had terrible gas when I got him and it turned out to be tapeworms. It couldn't hurt to have your Rascal checked out. 

As for the bad breath, both of mine had killer breath when they were getting new teeth. I mean, it doesnt smell like roses now but Kota's nickname was "death breath" for a while...lol


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Toby is four and a half months now and has the windiest bottom ever! I have no idea about his breath because frankly I almost don't want to get that close!!


----------



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

Rascal has been seeing a vet regularly since we found him at about 6 weeks old. He did have roundworm, hookworm and giardia and was treated for all that. He also had an upper respiratory infection and an infection in his eye and mouth. (Also fleas, ringworm and ear mites!) He was just at the vet two weeks ago for his last shot and stool check and the vet checked his abdomen and said "he's gassy". Some of my other cats have "fishy breath" but Rascal's is REALLY bad!


----------

